# Pond weeds



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The lake here is full of Pondweed. How are other lakes? This lake is 155 acres.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been shore fishing deer creek in alliance hardly any weeds but its used as a water supply for the town. have not beed to mosquito but heard its bad.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lower, shallower water levels, daytime temps in the 80’s-90, equals lots of weeds and floating algae. This has been a problem in many NE Ohio ponds and lakes this summer. The weeds should be considerably less by mid-late October(more fishable)!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Lower, shallower water levels, daytime temps in the 80’s-90, equals lots of weeds and floating algae. This has been a problem in many NE Ohio ponds and lakes this summer. The weeds should be considerably less by mid-late October(more fishable)!


Except that they lower the lake by end of October.

I would think that last Ohio winter was cold enough to keep weeds down.


----------

